# Metal Roof $ Guesstimate?



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Once this place sells, there's a place in Maine that I'm looking at, eighteen acres mostly wooded with a small cabin, well and septic (but no electricity, I think). The roof is asphalt shingles; any estimates on how much I'd need to budget for a good metal roof? The cabin is (I think) 20' X 24', with what appears to be about two feet of overhang on one side (no overhang on the other sides at all). I'd like to have some idea of what it would cost to have someone put the metal roofing on, and how much it would cost if I did it myself. The roof is a simple gable, fairly low-pitched, with, as far as I can see in the pictures, no roof penetrations except for one stove-pipe.

Thank you!

Kathleen


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Priced one today at about $70 per square for roofing material only, add for ridge cap and screws, other trim as you see fit.....so if you have app. 600 sq.ft......$420.00 for roof plus extras....labor to put it on depends on who does it.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Are metal roofs allowed or even year-round living?????
Have you checked on the zoning laws/rules??????? Or if'n there are any odd-ball homeowners assoc involved???????
Just some of the things that stopped me from buying a (getaway) place in Maine.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Micheal said:


> Are metal roofs allowed or even year-round living?????
> Have you checked on the zoning laws/rules??????? Or if'n there are any odd-ball homeowners assoc involved???????
> Just some of the things that stopped me from buying a (getaway) place in Maine.



If metal roofs are not allowed (which would be odd, in our state at least), look into Decra shingles. They are metal and look exactly like asphalt.....very, very cool stuff!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmm. I'm sure I've seen places with metal roofs in Maine. They are a lot better in snow country because the snow slides off. This is a (so-called) remote cabin (only a couple of miles from a village, and about seven miles to a small town, so not remote by my standards!), and I can't see that anyone would even notice or care what kind of roof it had on it!

Thank you, elevenpoint. That gives me some idea what I'm looking at. Was that just for materials, or for having someone do the work, too?

Kathleen


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Materials for the roofing panels only and where you are the price may vary...


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I just paid 1.5k this week at the amish tin shop across town this included the roofing, ridge cap and all screws and flashing. This is for a 4 car, extra deep garage with a 2 foot over hang on all sides (52x48ish). Not sure what the exact price per foot of the roof sheeting only was. It came to 1.8k+ total with the metallic R 10 bubble vapor barrier thrown in. Materials only, no labor. And this is out of an old order amish shop with no electric which may have a bearing on the price.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As to my comment(s) about if'n metal roofs etc, I looked at 3 pieces of prop, bare land, 5-15 acre size, around Waterville and "Great Pond" area. 
One was way over priced and out of reach of my pocketbook.
The other two were controled both controled by homeowner's assoc that had stipulations such as size and style of living space, outbuildings, what was allowed for a driveway, one even stated that you had to get homeowners assoc approval to cut down any live tree!
So I am believing metal roofs are allowed in most places but if'n there is a homeowner's assoc involved, ahhhh, better to check local rules and laws than to suffer defeat down the road.........
As to cost of a roof; the local Amish put on a metal roof for a neighbor for "roughly" $1600 and it took 2 days. Sorry don't know size of house, but do know they removed the old roof before putting on the metal one. They are also in process of building a 30x40x16 (sidewalls) pole-barn with a 16x16 garage door, a side entrance door and 2 windows - cost less then 12K. they set the poles this past Fri; building will be done by Wed - baring weather...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

go right here punch in your numbers and get an estimate(materials only) you don't have to put in an email or wait, or anything


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I was trying to get an idea how much a tin roof would cost for a 20x20 cabin. I did this last year so I do not recall the size of the roof I figured in. From the prices on the lowes and home depot web site, I came up with $1,200 for all the materials, screws and cap included. 

Metal roofs do not look that hard to put up, they go quicker then shingles, so I think you could do it yourself. I have done some small roofs with asphalt shingles and it is not hard once you get a rhythm going.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I think if I do get that place and put a metal roof on it, I'll try to get someone to help me. I'm sure I can fasten the metal sheets down, but am not sure about trying to get them up onto the roof by myself (especially if the wind was blowing!). 

That site that gives estimates is interesting! All the materials for the size house I estimate this one to be (without underlayment, since there's already shingles on the roof), range from a low of about $660 to a high of about $2600! Quite a difference! The lowest price is for simple corrugated roofing, which I probably wouldn't use, but one of the nicer-looking ones is only a little over $700. Thanks for posting that!

Kathleen


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

There are different types of metal roof crews around here:

One is Billy-Bob and his brother in law, Bobby-Billy. They'll show up, and screw corrugated sheet metal to your roof, even if it takes 8 inch screws to attach it to your deck. Sometimes these guys work cheap, especially if you throw in a case of cold Budweiser.

The other crews seem to show up driving the nicest trucks, and do standing seam roofs that are just simply amazing...but they charge an arm and a leg for their work. A person could probably buy a nice used Cadillac CTS for what they charge for a roof. 

I'm sure there are other types of crews...guys that fall somewhere in between, but I haven't seen them yet!


----------



## KySam (Dec 1, 2009)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> I think if I do get that place and put a metal roof on it, I'll try to get someone to help me. I'm sure I can fasten the metal sheets down, but am not sure about trying to get them up onto the roof by myself (especially if the wind was blowing!).
> 
> That site that gives estimates is interesting! All the materials for the size house I estimate this one to be (without underlayment, since there's already shingles on the roof), range from a low of about $660 to a high of about $2600! Quite a difference! The lowest price is for simple corrugated roofing, which I probably wouldn't use, but one of the nicer-looking ones is only a little over $700. Thanks for posting that!
> 
> Kathleen


You should still put a under layment over the shingles before putting the metal roof on. The metal will expand and contract rubbing the paint off the back side and start to rust. I use 30 pound roof felt. If you predrill holes where you are going to put the screws they go in easier and keeps your screws in a straight line across the roof. Looks neater than eye balling where to put the screws.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I was planning to use galvanized -- would you still use the underlayment?

And thanks for the tip about pre-drilling the holes! That's a very good idea.

Kathleen


----------



## KySam (Dec 1, 2009)

There is 2 kinds of galvanized. Hot dipped which is thick and last a long time.
Most hardware clothe wire is hot dipped.
There there is electro galvinized which isnt as thick and will rust faster and can be wore off with friction.

I would still use the under layment. When I get a chance I will try and post some picks of how I put on a metal roof.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

We did our roof with metal last Nov....24x36 w/2-10x36 porches-cost for the high quality thick metal with ridge cap,side panels,screws was 2100.00,they gave us 1x4's...took 3 of us 3 days-hey we're old and slow...Love it-it's barn red..


----------



## jdhopkins (Aug 4, 2011)

We live "in town" and have also been researching a metal roof. My husband talked to some Portland roofing contractors about metal roofs and they said they're putting more of them on all the time. They also mentioned the hot dipped and galvanized options. As we have lots of snow and falling leaves that will be be sliding off the roof we are leaning toward the hot dipped. Anyone else had any experience or preference between the two choices?


----------

